# Universal Studios fans in Colorado: Costco stores have the 3 day passes for $139



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 11, 2011)

The pass is good for 3 days, no expiration.  So you can use it 3 days, different years or months.  That's a much better deal than any other out there.  

We have annual passes, and this is actually a slightly better deal for us, too.  We hit Universal about 3 times per year, usually just one long day each time.  

Our annual passes expire in September, and I doubt we will renew them, with this deal available to us.


----------



## 6scoops (Mar 11, 2011)

*Universal Fans*



rickandcindy23 said:


> The pass is good for 3 days, no expiration.  That's a much better deal than any other out there.
> 
> We have annual passes, and this is actually a slightly better deal for us, too.  We hit Universal about 3 times per year, usually just one long day each time.
> 
> Our annual passes expire in September, and I doubt we will renew them, with this deal available to us.



I'm obsessed with finding a good deal.  I also found a good way to get a  1day, park to park ticket for Universal Orlando, (basically for FREE)!!  Through my Chase Ultimate rewards I can get this ticket for 5,000 points.  The tickets normally sell for $112.00 on the Universal site.  Part of what makes this such a great deal is usually you only get a $100.00 gift card  for 10,000 Ultimate points.  So it is like getting $224.00 per 10,000 ultimate points.  This was under gift cards, and then travel.


----------



## heckp (Mar 11, 2011)

We will be there next week, is there any other way of getting cheap tickets to Universal and disney?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 11, 2011)

I don't know of any bargains for Disney.  Undercover Tourist may save you a little bit.  At least the Canadian Dollar is worth more than the USD, so you will do better automatically.  Maple Leaf Tickets is a good idea for you.  

You should check Costco where you live.  The Costco in Orlando will not have the deal, as that would submarine Universal's best efforts to make money from tourists who buy at the gate.  

We are heading to Orlando in seven weeks.  We are so excited.


----------



## irishween (Mar 11, 2011)

Is the deal for Universal Orlando?  Is it a park to park pass or one park only?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 11, 2011)

irishween said:


> Is the deal for Universal Orlando?  Is it a park to park pass or one park only?



Yep, it's for Orlando, and it includes park hopping privileges and admission to CityWalk.


----------



## akp (Mar 11, 2011)

*Wow, that is a great deal!*

I'm going to check the Costco in Kansas.  I hope we have it.  I took my middle daughter to Universal on her birthday in January and I LOVED the Hogwarts section.  I can't wait to go back with DH and the other kids, but it is very expensive!

Anita


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 11, 2011)

Yes, it is expensive to buy their tickets for two days with park-hopping privileges.  

We go during slow season, anyway, and we can hit both parks in one day, going at opening.  We ride Men in Black five or six times, The Simpsons Ride once, see T2, see Shrek, and Rick rides the two roller coasters, then we go to lunch at Hard Rock, then to the Islands of Adventure.  We waited only ten minutes for the new Harry Potter ride in December.  We rode it twice.  Then Rick rode the roller coasters in IOA.  I love Spiderman, so we rode it like five times.

We were so surprised about the short line for the Forbidden Journey ride, because in October we waited about 40 minutes.  The line moves very fast.  We are excited to go in just seven weeks from today.


----------



## heckp (Mar 11, 2011)

The costco near us does not offer it. Costco.ca does not offer it either. We are flying from Buffalo NY and are going there the day before. I will check if they have it there.


----------



## BillandSusan (Mar 14, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> The pass is good for 3 days, no expiration.  So you can use it 3 days, different years or months.  That's a much better deal than any other out there.



I just bought two of those tickets at Costco for my daughter.  She's going in October for their Halloween thing.  However, I thought the ticket said it had to be used in 3 consecutive days, but I could be wrong.  Are you sure about the different years or months?


----------



## DianeV (Mar 15, 2011)

Where would you find the tickets at costco?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 15, 2011)

BillandSusan said:


> I just bought two of those tickets at Costco for my daughter.  She's going in October for their Halloween thing.  However, I thought the ticket said it had to be used in 3 consecutive days, but I could be wrong.  Are you sure about the different years or months?



Yes, you can use the tickets three different times, as long as you use them by 12/2014.  I think that was the date on the package.  You get 3 Citywalk passes, too.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 15, 2011)

DianeV said:


> Where would you find the tickets at costco?


The tickets are in a large display near the movie, restaurant, spa, etc., certificates.  They are a very large cardboard package that you take to the register.  Then they give you the tickets. 

They were in office supplies at our store, which is strange.


----------



## phoward336 (Mar 17, 2011)

*Not available in Indianapolis*

I checked our Indpls store when I was there yesterday and no Universal Tickets - I'll be keeping my eyes open for them, what a great deal!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 17, 2011)

I looked again at the info on the cardboard display at Costco.  It's clearly for 3 separate visits, 3 Citywalk passes, also, and it's $139, with expiration date of 12/31/2014, and no blackout dates.  Great deal.  Now if they would just include parking.


----------



## rsackett (Mar 19, 2011)

I just bought 4 of these at the Costco in Brighton Michigan.  I was in Surprise Az. last week and the Costcos around there did not have any.

Ray


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 19, 2011)

What type of CityWalk pass are they offering? I thought this was free to anyone. We always go to eat there and only pay for parking.


----------



## MichaelColey (Mar 20, 2011)

I'll have to check our Costco (and other Costco locations that we go to).  We're focusing just on Disney until our annual passes expire in September, but then after that we'll make a trip or two for Universal, Legoland and the other attractions in Orlando.  (Then, we'll probably get another set of annual passes, probably for Nov 2012 - Oct 2013 [hitting two F&W Festivals], and focus on WDW and DVC again.)


----------



## got4boys (Mar 20, 2011)

MichaelColey said:


> I'll have to check our Costco (and other Costco locations that we go to).  We're focusing just on Disney until our annual passes expire in September, but then after that we'll make a trip or two for Universal, Legoland and the other attractions in Orlando.  (Then, we'll probably get another set of annual passes, probably for Nov 2012 - Oct 2013 [hitting two F&W Festivals], and focus on WDW and DVC again.)



I was in the Dallas area about a month ago and they had them at the Costco there when I called.

Too bad I do not have a Costco Membership and had to pay the $50 to join to get them.

Peggy


----------



## jules54 (Mar 20, 2011)

*Orlando April 30*

I am beginning my research again for our family trip to Orlando/Daytona starting April 30. Just wanted everyone to know how much I appreciate all the tips and advice. I can only read for a few hours and then I start getting a bit overwhelmed Not sure if it is the amount of money we will spend or the time I will be spending with just family for 8 days Wanting the grandkids to see the most and still have a relaxing vacation is probably not possible.


----------

